# New member from Washington state



## soymilk (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello.

I haven't been a regular coffee drinker while my wife has been.

She has gone through a few coffee/espresso/nespresso machines. And on a whim, I decided to buy my own machine last week.

I watched Youtube videos on a lot of machines with different levels of automation and I bought a Breville Barista Touch from a local Best Buy store.

You probably already have guessed that I am lactose intolerant as my forum ID says "soymilk".

I currently prefer drinks in the following order. latte > cappuccino > Americano > espresso.

I will probably mostly visit the forum when I have trouble making a good tasting coffee.

Thank you!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@soymilk Welcome to the forum.


----------



## soymilk (Aug 22, 2021)

It has been just over a year now with my Breville Barista Touch.
According to my calculations, I have saved just over a $1000 by making my own latte at home everyday vs buying at Starbucks. So the cost of the Breville Barista Touch has been fully recovered and from here on I am actually making money. lol.
And the latte tastes excellent.
I have done the simple required maintenance work and the machine has not given me any problems.


----------

